# Erneut falscher Virenalarm für Windows-Systemdateien



## Newsfeed (5 November 2008)

Antiviren-Software-Produkte von G Data und Kaspersky glaubten einen Trojaner in einer regulären Windows-Systembibliothek zu erkennen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

